# Programador digital, timer de vidriera Coati C-1437



## Titu85 (Dic 22, 2013)

Hola, a ver si alguien sabe algo del manual de éste equipo, en internet no he encontrado nada y en las páginas de esquemas y manuales de éste Foro tampoco.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## CLPMA (Abr 25, 2018)

Hoy he encontrado el manual del mío. Adjunto las fotografías.


----------



## pcmaster (May 15, 2019)

Hola,

Se me ha estropeado la batería de un reloj programador y la que lleva es como la de esta foto: https://static.elektroda.pl/attach/bateria1_3938192.jpg

Supongo que se trata de un modelo de NiCD. ¿Sería posible reemplazarla por una de NIMH?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2019)

Batería NI-MH Recargable Tipo Boton 1.2v 320mA con lengueta

Batería de botón recargable 1,2V 80mAh Varta V80H con pines 1+1 para circuito impreso - Andupil S.L.

No será litio eso ?

pila litio para circuito impreso - Google Search


----------



## pcmaster (May 15, 2019)

Pues no. Acabo de encontrar este hilo: Programador digital, timer de vidriera Coati C-1437 y es el mismo cacharrito. Y en el manual pone que es NiCD (el manual del mío no sé por dónde anda).


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2019)

Listo junté los hilos  , si , inclusive son mejores las de NIMH al no tener casi memoria.


----------



## pcmaster (May 16, 2019)

Gracias, pues sí es cierto que en la negra pone que reemplaza a las NICD. Iré a por ella.


----------



## pcmaster (Nov 26, 2019)

Pues no ha sido posible ir a por ella, desde el día que use el mensaje y hasta hoy, está permanentemente agotada.


----------

